
A Common C/C++ Core Specification [pdf] - pksadiq
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n2522.pdf
======
jepler
is this not an april fool?

~~~
jepler
Specifically, when I got to IV.ii Lexing of punctuators, which proposes to
fix, say, the ambiguity of "*" as an infix or prefix operator by introducing
the unicode symbol × for the binary operator, and so on. Even better, to get
out of C++'s way with the all-important "nested template termination" token
>>, you are to use what copy-pastes into this comment form as '4▷▷▷' ‽

